# Boaz V1 - International Champion



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I took Boaz to the IABCA Great Lakes Sieger this weekend. We entered 3 shows and he got V1 for all three. 

If you don't know about the IABCA, they show European style where dogs are actually rated on all the items of the breed standard. The judge makes comments on all the items and you get to take the writen critique home with you. 

V1 is the highest rating, then V2, V3, V4, SG, G, F, P, and M (Manglehauft which is disqualified).

If you get 3 V1s, under a combination of national and international judges, you have an International Champion. 

This is a great venue for rare breeds who might not have competition in other venues. Also, "ugly" dogs will never be able to earn a championship just by beating other dogs, unlike the UKC. However, it tends to be slow because of the written critique.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you and Boaz !!!


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

great job boaz


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Huge congrats to you and Boaz!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome! Do you have any pics? What type of critiques did he get?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody.  I'm proud of my boy. 

I didn't stay for a photo. I wanted to hurry home and spring my other two dogs from the kennel. They did not do well in the kennel this time so I will have to come up with another plan when the weather is hot like this. 

I will pull out the critiques when I get back home and post the info.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Overall Impression - Good breed type - Active and alert
Coat - short coat good color
head - very proportionate and defined
bite - scissors
eyes - well set dark and expressive
ears - erect and well set and alert
chest adequate forechest and depth for age
front angulation - well angled shoulder
back angulation - well angled rear
top line - level and firm
tail - well set and carried
movement - clean overal and good side gait


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats, my dog earned an International Championship at this show as well!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Was your dog the one with the toy?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats!

Where are the pictures of your BIG day!!!??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

MRL, I didn't stick around for photos. One, I was in a hurry to get home in time to get my other dogs out of the kennel. And secondly I was really angry at the woman with the Best Female. Her females (she also brought a puppy) were growling and lunging in their crates at Boaz all weekend. Now I wish I would have moved Boaz away from them. During the run around the ring for BOB, she let her female almost pass Boaz at a turn and Boaz reacted badly, disqualifying us from BOB. I have ten months to get him settled down for our next showdown at the 2012 UKC Premier. 

I'll have to get somebody to take a nice photo of us with our awards later. I have been in the Group ring many times with Boaz and he has never had a problem with any other dog in the ring. Even in nose to tail situation. Live and learn.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

LARHAGE said:


> Congrats, my dog earned an International Championship at this show as well!!





BlackPuppy said:


> Congratulations! Was your dog the one with the toy?



I'm not sure if he had a toy or not, he is currently staying with his breeder, they showed him, though I wouldn't be surprised if he did, he always has to have something in his mouth.!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe it was him. I saw a big red GSD, that was walking with a ball and string toy, several times, both days. Looks a lot like the one in your avatar.


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

congratulations to you both!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

BlackPuppy said:


> Maybe it was him. I saw a big red GSD, that was walking with a ball and string toy, several times, both days. Looks a lot like the one in your avatar.


 
LOL, that would be something Gavin would do, he was there with another red female from the breeder., she earned an International Championship too.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

*Lorie's dog*

The big red GSD was Lorie's dog, he either had his ball in his mouth or his leash...the leash mostly when we he was suppose to be gaiting...


Here is a picture of him at the show:


jrm_0033 by 24kGSD, on Flickr


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I LOVE that picture of Gavin Julie, another blow-up picture on my wall!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on Boaz, Carole! 
I just read your signature Lorie, Gavin is already a SchH 3? Isn't he just two years old? Wow, he's been a busy boy!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Congrats on Boaz, Carole!
> I just read your signature Lorie, Gavin is already a SchH 3? Isn't he just two years old? Wow, he's been a busy boy!!



Jane, yeah he's been very busy, he was in Germany for a long time, seems like eternity actually, he's staying with Julie for NASS while I am dealing with some very sad personal issues, I can't wait to get back into my dog!!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

He's been busy chasing the ladies too, I hear.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Josie/Zeus said:


> He's been busy chasing the ladies too, I hear.



Lol Josie !!!! You know he's very vain! I hope he at least treats them
nice!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats to ALL of you! Dogs, owners & breeders!


----------

